# switching within the same brand of dog food



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it ok to switch between different flavors within the same brand of dog food without transitioning?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It depends on if your dog has a sensitive stomach. I have to do a quick transition from each TOTW formula. What I do is feed 50/50 for a few days and then switch. You have to experiment. When you have a weeks worth of food left, try feeding 50/50. If you run into problems, goto 25/75. If you don't have any problems with 50/50 after a few days, try switching 100%. If you run into problems goto 75/25.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It ultimately depends on the dog. Some dogs would do fine, others may not. If your not sure I would have a transition period just to be safe. :smile:


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with the above posters. Also, some foods are designed to rotate flavors in the brand. For instance, Natural Balance LIDs, Fromm 4-Star, Nature's Variety Prairie. At first, if I do rotate within the brand, I always do a short transition. Then usually, with my dogs, I can then switch at will. Hope that helped!


----------

